# Bushcraft



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey,
Came across this site while doing some research. Northern Bushcraft - Foraging in the Pacific Northwest . I'm checking to see if there are any websites like this for further south so I can keep my options open for if I bug out southwards.


----------

